# Your Top 10 James Levine recordings ?



## bavlf (Oct 4, 2020)

Vocals works:


----------



## bavlf (Oct 4, 2020)

Symphonics works:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Levine became a hot commodity about the time I entered college, and his record company, RCA, was making great sounding recordings. So naturally I picked up a lot of his records and they imprinted in my head. They still have a strong appeal to me:

Brahms symphonies 1-4
Mahler 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10

There's a lot more - but that's over 10 right there. It was so frustrating that he never completed the Mahler symphonies. And I am eternally grateful for his Wagner on DG.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I love his _Onegin_









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

There are lots of excellent Levine recordings; these are some nonoperatic favorites:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

No top ten but these are all crackers.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Oops, I nearly forgot these two.
















And yes, I am well aware of the accusations made against him. His reputation is forever tainted, in the end, but I already have these recordings. I can't give them back and they're too good not to listen to (sadly). 
Does it make me feel uncomfortable? Well yes, but I've been listening to these for many years and have enjoyed the orchestral playing immensely. The reason I posted these was certainly not to glorify the man but the playing of people not involved in any seedy practices (that we are aware of). They're just excellent recordings.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One less common album of his that I like is works by Carter, Di Domenica, Sessions, Wuorinen, on Oehms.

From his work as an accompanying pianist, I love the Debussy album Ariettes oubliées with Dawn Upshaw.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't have a lot of Levine recordings, but I put in a CD once in my car and I was stunned at the quality of the orchestral sound that enveloped me. I still don't know why I thought it so beautiful. It was a recital CD with Kathleen Battle and P. Domingo. 
One of the pieces was the duet from *The Merry Widow *, Lippen Schweigen, gloriously played!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Merl - an excellent list!!
I'd add his CSO Prokofiev Sym #5, a really stellar version.
Also his Bach disc "Music from Ravinia" is really awesome.
I also have a Schumann Sym #4 with Philadelphia which is really excellent.


----------



## brafman (Apr 25, 2015)

His Mozart symphonies 40 & 41 with the Chicago Symphony was one of the first classical CDs I bought 30 years ago and I still love it.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont have a lot of his recordings. But his Holst the Planets with CSO is one of my favorite recording in my entire collection.


----------

